# RUMOR/OPINION: Pau has already been traded



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Roland Lazenby ‏ @lazenby
> 
> It seems we'll soon be getting news that Gasol has been traded. No details confirmed, but he's apparently gone.


Later...



> Roland Lazenby ‏ @lazenby
> 
> Considering the Chris Paul fiasco, it's good to remind that nothing is official. Only whispers, but it's a whispering NBA world these days


http://twitter.com/#!/lazenby


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers crossing their T's, dotting their I's...and getting Dr. Evil's permission before making an official announcement? Latest suitor I heard for Pau was some Lowry/Scola shenanigans...who knows...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I believe the allowed thread title leader is "speculation."


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lazenby is a jerk and pretty much a Laker-hater.

Well, we'll soon know for sure, eh? Because traded players cannot play for teams that they have been traded from. If Gasol is in the lineup tonight, then we know Lazenby is yet another one of those guys that likes to make shit up.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Lazenby is a jerk and pretty much a Laker-hater.
> 
> Well, we'll soon know for sure, eh? Because traded players cannot play for teams that they have been traded from. If Gasol is in the lineup tonight, then we know Lazenby is yet another one of those guys that likes to make shit up.


Um he lives in Roanoke, VA and is a professor at Virginia Tech. I've had the pleasure of sitting in one of his graduate classes and talking to him. He loves the Lakers as much as anyone on this board.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't think he is making it up. My guess is he has some pretty good sources. 

The tweet says we will soon be getting news. That means a deal isn't necessarily finalized. And couldn't a couple days count as soon? Maybe he just meant the Lakers have decided to trade Pau.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Um he lives in Roanoke, VA and is a professor at Virginia Tech. I've had the pleasure of sitting in one of his graduate classes and talking to him. He loves the Lakers as much as anyone on this board.


If that's true, then what's with him? He is widely regarded here as someone who is anti-Laker.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lazenby is not anti-Laker, he is anti-Jim Buss.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

With Drew's injury history, I'd rather trade him and move Pau to the post.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> With Drew's injury history, I'd rather trade him and move Pau to the post.


I don't think Drew is getting traded for anyone but Howard.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

lakers saying this is not true and no one aside from Lazenby (who has been anti-laker for longer than Jimmy was at the helm) is saying otherwise - if this move doesnt involve Lowry (or a 3rd team pitching a real PG) I doubt it


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't recall Lazenby discussing trades very often. Doesn't seem like a Bucher or Broussard. Seems like he usually comments on the front office and what goes on behind the scenes.

Makes me think there might be something to this even if it isn't final yet.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont get why he is a hater for saying this. I heard many rumors of the Rockets interest in Pau and they have some pieces that might interest the Lakers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> If that's true, then what's with him? He is widely regarded here as someone who is anti-Laker.


Don't know. I've seen you be far more critical of the lakers than Roland. Are you anti-laker?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dude, his tweet is pretty definitive...it says "he's already gone."

Michael Jackson moon-walking, already? I believe so.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There's no way he's already been traded since he's in the starting lineup tonight.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> There's no way he's already been traded since he's in the starting lineup tonight.


Yup, there you go.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Hey!

A guy that looks JUST LIKE GASOL made the first basket for the Lakers!!!

But how can that BEEEEEEE ???!!

I thought he was "already gone." :|

The mystery....deepens.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Dude, his tweet is pretty definitive...it says "he's already gone."
> 
> Michael Jackson moon-walking, already? I believe so.


Not sure how false reporting makes you anti-laker.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Ron said:


> Hey!
> 
> A guy that looks JUST LIKE GASOL made the first basket for the Lakers!!!
> 
> ...


He got traded for his Evil Twin Brother Lou Gasol


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not sure how false reporting makes you anti-laker.


:lol:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lazyboy, I see you haven't tweeted since your bullshit tweet 10 hours ago.

Pau already gone? He played for the Lakers tonight, Lazyboy. :|

I think this guy has been drinking from the same punch bowl as Sherrod Blakely.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

In other news KennethTo has written a 500 page biography on Derek Fisher.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> :lol:


Where is the joke Ron? A guy reported something he thought was factual from a source and that means he hates the Lakers? If he reports that we are acquiring Derron Williams for Luke does that make him anti-Laker?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> In other news KennethTo has written a 500 page biography on Derek Fisher.


Jamel hate to break this to you but mad game and mind games are both fairly critical looks at the players and front office - the West book is in West's words although he did have some interesting and negative things to say about both Buss and Jackson - I havent read the others - maybe Lazenby was a West guy who got negative after the Lakers mistreated West and pushed him out the door?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Sharrod?


(I think 'Sharrod?' should be the new short hand for 'what the **** reporter/journalist? why are you so full of shit?')


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Jamel hate to break this to you but mad game and mind games are both fairly critical looks at the players and front office - the West book is in West's words although he did have some interesting and negative things to say about both Buss and Jackson - I havent read the others - maybe Lazenby was a West guy who got negative after the Lakers mistreated West and pushed him out the door?


I never read Mad Game but I disagree on your take of Mind Games. I mean Phil was in the front office at that point was he not?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

either that or

Bucher...? Bucher? anyone? (but you have to say it in Ben Stein's nasally voice)


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I never read Mad Game but I disagree on your take of Mind Games. I mean Phil was in the front office at that point was he not?


let's just say his portrayal of Jackson is as a complex individual with certain unflattering elements - and if memory serves there's mostly bulls stuff, maybe just jackson's first lakers season but even that is warts and all


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> let's just say his portrayal of Jackson is as a complex individual with certain unflattering elements - and if memory serves there's mostly bulls stuff, maybe just jackson's first lakers season but even that is warts and all


It was written after Jackson's first season in LA. Anyways you didn't "break" anything to me since I own the book.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Barring a Howard trade, I think the Lakers are looking for a solid young point guard to pair with Bynum while at the same time shedding some salary prior to the new luxury tax provisions kicking it. It would explain the Rondo and Lowry rumors. I wonder if Jennings wouldn't also be a target.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Barring a Howard trade, I think the Lakers are looking for a solid young point guard to pair with Bynum while at the same time shedding some salary prior to the new luxury tax provisions kicking it. It would explain the Rondo and Lowry rumors. I wonder if Jennings wouldn't also be a target.


If I could pause reality I would love to try out Hinrich, Sessions, Lowry, and sure Jennings with keeping the rest of the core intact. Like ElCap and others have said, having a competent point guard could be a night and day difference. 

Save Fishers legs until 10sec left in game 7 of the finals


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently Pau was getting thank you comments on Twitter from Lakers fans who also believed he was already traded. Poor Pau. These next five days are going to drive him crazy.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

.
.
.
.
The Eagles sing about Pau Gasol.
.
.
.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> It was written after Jackson's first season in LA. Anyways you didn't "break" anything to me since I own the book.


critical warts and all take vs whatever it was you were proposing? maybe not 'break', maybe 'heads up'? 

and yeah I said maybe PJ's first season with the lakers right in the very short and specific post that you were responding to and which I must assume that you read 

but the meat of the book was mostly about Mike and Krause bitching at each other and Pip getting drunk and Rodman trippin and confrontations on the bulls team bus etc all centering around PJ's time with the bulls


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> critical warts and all take vs whatever it was you were proposing? maybe not 'break', maybe 'heads up'?


All I was proposing is that it's very unlikely a man devotes a big part of his career to something he hates, especially when he is self employed.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If we're trading him to Houston, I'd want Pau, Morris, Ebanks, Kapono for Lowry, Scola, Budinger, M. Morris, Thabeet (cap filler) and Houston's 2012 First Round Pick

Lowry...Fisher/Blake
Kobe...Budinger...Goudelock
MWP...Barnes...Walton
Scola...Murphy...Morris
Bynum...McRoberts...Thabeet

We'd still have the Odom TPE, Thabeet's expiring and 3 first rounders to deal.

Houston gets...

Dragic...Flynn...Morris
Martin...Lee
Parsons...Williams...Ebanks
Pau...Hill
Dalembert...Patterson

And they have NYK's first rounder this year.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

while I like your thinking Im pretty sure Morey would show you the door on that one


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Seems like we're gonna sell off Pau for spare parts the team seems hell bent on dumping Pau for a pg and some sort of utlity bigma replacement. 

we have less drastic alternatives that could possibly get us closer to the ring but maybe Jim just wants Pau gone. I don't see how breaking up the main components of the team make us any better right now. we accept the Rockets package we're not gonna be any better. 

the Sessions/Arenas/Beasley thing keeping Pau gets us close. This Pau traded stuff doesn't.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that's actually the opposite of what they've been saying which is they'll only trade pau if they get back a player of similar quality/value


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Seems like we're gonna sell off Pau for spare parts the team seems hell bent on dumping Pau for a pg and some sort of utlity bigma replacement.
> 
> we have less drastic alternatives that could possibly get us closer to the ring but maybe Jim just wants Pau gone. I don't see how breaking up the main components of the team make us any better right now. we accept the Rockets package we're not gonna be any better.
> 
> the Sessions/Arenas/Beasley thing keeping Pau gets us close. This Pau traded stuff doesn't.


Agreed. If they are trying to trade Pau just for the sake of trying to make a transaction I would rather them just sign Areans and even keep him seated on the bench if you have to. Or maybe this team really is trying save money after signing Luke as Wilt said and won't take in new salary.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Agreed. If they are trying to trade Pau just for the sake of trying to make a transaction I would rather them just sign Areans and even keep him seated on the bench if you have to. Or maybe this team really is trying save money after signing Luke as Wilt said and won't take in new salary.


If the Lakers are selling assets and counting money we are done as an elite frachise. 



e-monk said:


> that's actually the opposite of what they've been saying which is they'll only trade pau if they get back a player of similar quality/value




then the players being mentioned aren't really serious trade fodder then. If we got Lowry and Scola to me we would still not be as good a team. 

With Pau here we have an identity as a big team inside without Pau and those parts we're just more of a conventional unit we don't get anymore athletic or efficient. And with Kobe here I'm not sure how good Lowry would be for us. 

I'm not real big on selling Pau for a pg I'm just not because Kobe has never played with that sorta pg someone who can be dominant on the ball Kobe might be set in his ways at this point and might not work well with that guy unless its a superstar type he has respect for. 

Dwight Howard is the only thing I have heard I can see being worth trading Pau for. The Rockets are now said to not even be including Lowry which to me makes the deal even more of a no good.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I wouldnt do any Houston deal not involving Lowry unless a 3rd team got involved and sent us a starting PG and I just dont see that guy available

I'm still on board with making a few smaller moves utilizing the tpe and maybe a pick


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

What's up with the hate on Lowry? He'd be a godsend for you. 

Clearly Pau > Scola, but with the way you guys are using Pau, the dropoff in production wouldn't be nearly as harsh as the talent differential would imply.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Seems like we're gonna sell off Pau for spare parts the team seems hell bent on dumping Pau for a pg and some sort of utlity bigma replacement.
> 
> we have less drastic alternatives that could possibly get us closer to the ring but maybe Jim just wants Pau gone. I don't see how breaking up the main components of the team make us any better right now. we accept the Rockets package we're not gonna be any better.
> 
> the Sessions/Arenas/Beasley thing keeping Pau gets us close. This Pau traded stuff doesn't.


Hey, I agree...I'd definitely rather just trade for Sessions and Beasley. Unfortunately, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> What's up with the hate on Lowry? He'd be a godsend for you.
> 
> Clearly Pau > Scola, but with the way you guys are using Pau, the dropoff in production wouldn't be nearly as harsh as the talent differential would imply.


Yes, but the thing is - it would be such a dramatic change in personnel/chemistry that the odds of our winning it all this season would not necessarily increase.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yes, but the thing is - it would be such a dramatic change in personnel/chemistry that the odds of our winning it all this season would not necessarily increase.


You think this is a championship team? :lol:

It's either OKC or Miami this year...and those are probably the two participants in the Finals.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Lowry is hurt, so that might kill any chance of a deal for him happening. 

I think this is about money. They don't want the final year of Pau's contract. That's when the harsher luxury tax kicks in and Pau will be on the decline. I think they are looking for a young talent to pair with Bynum going forward while at the same time shedding some salary. If they can't find a good deal I could see us keeping him but I think he is then dealt in the off-season. I will be shocked if Pau finishes his contract with the Lakers.

Will they make a smaller move if they can't trade Pau? I think it's posssible, but if you get a guy like Beasley and/or Sessions then you risk losing them in free agency, and you no longer have draft picks or the tpe to upgrade the roster. Are they worth that? Will they really make us title contenders?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Lowry is hurt, so that might kill any chance of a deal for him happening.
> 
> I think this is about money. They don't want the final year of Pau's contract. That's when the harsher luxury tax kicks in and Pau will be on the decline. I think they are looking for a young talent to pair with Bynum going forward while at the same time shedding some salary. If they can't find a good deal I could see us keeping him but I think he is then dealt in the off-season. I will be shocked if Pau finishes his contract with the Lakers.
> 
> Will they make a smaller move if they can't trade Pau? I think it's posssible, but if you get a guy like Beasley and/or Sessions then you risk losing them in free agency, and you no longer have draft picks or the tpe to upgrade the roster. Are they worth that? Will they really make us title contenders?


all of this seems likely. 

and I do think Sessions and Beasley together make us the best team in the West.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't even want to get my hopes up about Sessions and Beasley both coming for just the TPE and picks. The great thing about that is we could ease both in. Except maybe Sessions, he should just start and us not look back.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Man I don't want to see Pau gone. That is all.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Sharrod?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Also have to consider the possibility the Lakers just sign Arenas if there is no Pau deal. Are they willing to give up a draft pick for a half season rental? Honestly if we are going to trade a pick for a point guard I'd rather have Dragic.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Updates from Berger



> Rival executives believe the Blazers are interested in exploring a swap of Felton to the Lakers for Steve Blake, with L.A. sending another piece to make the salaries match and compensate the Blazers for getting the better player and future cost savings in the deal.





> The Lakers are said to be serious about trading Pau Gasol in the right deal, with the emphasis on saving on future payroll. But Rockets guard Kyle Lowry being out 2-4 weeks with a bacterial infection may have put the brakes on a potential Gasol-to-Houston deal. If the Lakers could've gotten a healthy Lowry, rival executives believe it would've eased the loss of Gasol. Luis Scola has been showing signs of age, but while he has two guaranteed years totaling $19.6 million left, that's about half what Gasol is owed over the next two seasons. In any event, the Lakers need to be aware that an obvious cost-saving trade as opposed to a basketball-upgrade trade would send the wrong message to Kobe Bryant, who is running out of time to chase his sixth championship to equal Michael Jordan's mark. "If they're going to send a message to Kobe Bryant that they're not about winning, they're about money," one league source said, "that's going to set off a whole new deal."


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/ken-berger/17751826/trade-deadline-update


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The Lakers with Scola would be a seventh-seed at best and either the Thunder's, Grizzlies', or Clippers' bitch in the playoffs for the next two years.

If the Lakers only want to dump payroll, then **** them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's not going to fly with any of the players or fans. This team is trying to win right now, while Kobe is still playing at an elite level.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

who the hell in the lakers camp is saying these things? no one? how about no one? 

see the quote: "The Lakers are said to..."

what the Lakers have literally said is that they will only move Pau for commiserate talent - they werent even willing to move Pau for Rondo during discussions last week - if cash was all this was about we'd be looking at a line up of 

Rondo 
Kobe 
Peace 
The Expiring Corpse of Jermaine O'Neal 
Bynum 

right now - so grains of salt all around...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

And who said the Lakers wouldn't trade Gasol for Rondo? An anonymous source.

If you are only going to go by what front offices actually say in public, then the Celtics aren't even looking to trade Rondo.

And yes it is about money. Why else do you think they are shopping Gasol? Doesn't mean they will take garbage back, but they want to reduce salary before the new luxury tax kicks in.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the LA times Mike Breshnahan and (more importantly) John Ireland who covers the Lakers and does their radio PbP - guys who actually live here (and not in Virginia) and have links with the team


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The same John Ireland who had a source that told him Dwight Howard would be traded back in December? He even predicted it would happen by a certain date.

Why do you think the Lakers are shopping Gasol?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

why do you?

they traded him for Chris Paul - so they're willing to trade him

but they've publicly stated (several times now) that they have no intention of trading him unless the offer is overwhelming

and the only thing we've heard about lux tax concerns came from a twolves front office that were trying to foist a 30 game rental of a pothead on us for 2 first rounders (and a bunch of 'anonymous sources' that could well be the same source run through the relentless echo chamber of the internet)


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Yes they traded him. And the deal would have saved them money while getting them a young star to pair with Bynum. That's what I think they are trying to accomplish. That's why we hear rumors about Lowry and Rondo.

They don't want the third year of his deal. That's when the new luxury tax kicks in. Same reason they are looking at Blake for Felton.


----------

